# March Photo of the Month 2021



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

different fonts copy paste


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Fizz catching some perfect snowflakes a couple of weeks ago during a storm.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Took this at a Ray Hunt Clinic; some type of gaited horse. He was purty!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Fizz catching some perfect snowflakes a couple of weeks ago during a storm.


Love this @egrogan - you can see individual snow flakes! 💖


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK ladies and fellas - the poll has been set up. Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

